# "Hong Kong OR Singapore"



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I can apply for Singapore OR Hong Kong Permanent Residency, somehow i am scoring required points.

My main and general question is :

*"Singapore OR Hong Kong"*

Have more jobs, good pay and benefits, safe city, multicultural, govt. fund benefits, stable govt., lots of MNC's and businesses etc......and overall to live their permanently peacefully...

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

What are you looking for? You after better pay or better living? JW.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*HI!!*



jwilliamson said:


> what are you looking for? You after better pay or better living? Jw.


better pay


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

OO then which ever pays you more or whichever makes the most of your money will be the right pace for you. Both have a huge expat community and both are hot and humid. JW


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mohitrahuja said:


> better pay


then go for HK cost of living is cheaper and will leave a greater disposable income


----------



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

If you are in the banking industry, i would go to Hong Kong.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

DanisLim said:


> I would prefer you Singapore is the best option Singapore is better than Hong Kong


In what respect?


----------



## LaowaiLulu (Jan 1, 2015)

Hong Kong is amazing on every front except one: air pollution, which is terrible.

Singapore is much much cleaner, but not nearly as exciting.


----------



## storewhat (Jan 15, 2015)

LaowaiLulu said:


> Hong Kong is amazing on every front except one: air pollution, which is terrible.
> 
> Singapore is much much cleaner, but not nearly as exciting.


Agree with you!


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

mohitrahuja said:


> better pay


If you want a better pay, these two countries you mention is just nearly the same, but if you have a plan in building a business, Hong Kong has the advantage, many business owners now prefer to build business in Hong Kong since company registry hong kong arrive. Many offshore companies now offers offshore banking in Hong Kong, but if you just want a better pay, then what ever choice you made is good .


----------

